
T Bone Burnett Goes on Anti-Free Streaming Warpath at Americana Fest Panel - 6stringmerc
http://www.billboard.com/biz/articles/news/digital-and-mobile/7518943/t-bone-burnett-goes-on-anti-free-streaming-warpath-at
======
jrnichols
"Free" as in ad-supported or "Free" as in "users are paying a monthly fee for
this service?" Aldean/etc put a window on services that people are paying
monthly fees for.

Did this approach do anything to curb piracy with DVD/Blu-Ray and Redbox?
Studios were initially unhappy with a 30 day delay so they pushed it to 90?
Did people even notice or care or did they wind up sometimes strangling off
interest in their own movies?

------
6stringmerc
Not actually a big takedown, it's rather even-handed and quite complimentary
to music and technology. He's targeted the "free" part, but based on example
of radio airplay and ASCAP/BMI. So his point is logical, I think he does treat
the subject more fairly than just an average rant.

